# '85 Bluebird - George Fury BodyKit



## Milenko (May 17, 2004)

G'day champs.

I have a 1985 Nissan Bluebird S2 that i drive as a day to day car.
Im currently sizing up availability and pricing for my intended changes to this car.

First of all, i was wondering if anyone knew of where to source a body kit for an '85 Bluey, that resembles the famous George Fury Kit, as seen raced in Bathurst. For that matter, if you know of ANY suppliers of bodykits for 85 blueys, id be very grateful, it seems as though they are as rare as hens teeth.

My intended changes to the stock car:

5 Speed Gearbox (type undertirmined)
FJ20DET - Currently CA20 NA
4 wheel disc brakes - Taken from the TRX model
Plus the usual drop and chop, mags etc.

If i can get hold of the George Fury Bodykit, the car will be resprayed pearl white, with blue interior throughout and fat/thin GT Stripes down the driverside.

Just an idea that i would like to see put into creation (I have two cars, that i want to create as 'twin' cars).


----------



## Milenko (May 17, 2004)

Not one reply


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

i dont think anyone knows what your talking about? lol
i dont. its prob just aussie conversions of the JDM/US nissans, but which one is unbeknownst to me


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

The 1995 Nissan Bluebird uses the U13 chassis, which is the Aussie version of the US Altima. So i'd imagine you could just throw on an Altima kit, and it would match up.

At the moment this is all i can find for a kit. Also looked for something like you said, replicated George Fury's kit, but couldnt find much on that either.

http://www.autotoyaz.com/erboki19nial2.html


EDIT:

did more looking around, and found an entire AU forum dedicated to the bluebirds. if you havent found it yet, its http://www.910bluebird.com . I'd ask around on their forums to see if they know of any dealers local near you that can supply, or get the kit. in the gallery, they have some pics of the kit i think your talking about.

like this?:

























more can be found HERE 

I'll keep looking, but i hope you eventually find what you're looking for.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

I must also add, that you made me learn about a new(to me ) engine Nissan has. the FJ20DET. i never knew of a such motor until looking for this kit  Thanks  :thumbup:


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I remember hearing about the FJ20DET, but I don't remember where I heard about it. and FWD SR20s up there?


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

adam corolla dropped one in one of his cars I heard.


----------

